# Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???



## Pit der Barsch (28. Februar 2006)

Habe ein große Kogha Crown Freilaufrolle bekommen. Neupreis 78 Euro. Aufer Messe glaub ich 30 Euro. Egal
Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dieser Rolle ???
Ist die Rolle Meerestauglich ?? Schnurrfassung O35-500M 040-380M
Oder ist das eher ne Wallerrolle ???
Auf dem Originalkarton steht nichts über Saltwater oder Meerestauglichkeit. Versuche mal ein Bild mit zu senden. Bin über jede!!!!! Antwort dankbar.

PETER|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Vergiss so einen Mist wie Kogha!

Fürs Salzwasser brauchste gutes Geschirr und da bekommt man 
schon ganz gute Sachen für +/- 80 € 

Sorry aber tun Dir den Askari Mist bloß nicht an!


----------



## Pit der Barsch (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Haste schlechte erfahrungen mit ASKARI ???????
:v :v :v :v :v


----------



## Kocky (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Sieht aus wie die Endura 6500 von Angel Domäne.
Die 6500 hat aber V2A Lager.
Ich glaube da muss man nach dem angeln gut nachspühlen!


----------



## esox_105 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*



> Sieht aus wie die Endura 6500 von Angel Domäne.


 
Äußerlich gleichen sich viele Angelrollen, entscheidend für die Qualität ist aber das Innenleben einer Rolle.


----------



## Kocky (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Äußerlich gleichen sich viele Angelrollen, entscheidend für die Qualität ist aber das Innenleben einer Rolle.


 
Also gutwie mein Opa immer sagt versuch mavht kluch!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Also 

1. soll Kogha ja besser sein als die anderen Askari Marken und

2. Hab ich 2 Silverman Rollen für je 20 € im Einsatz , die waren bestimmt schon 100 mal am Meer (sogar beim Bootsangeln in norge) und leben immernoch .
Schnurverlegung ist zwar fürn Arsch und n paar Geräusche machen sie auch , aber was erwartet man für 20 € ...
Also so schlecht wie alle immer sagen sind die Sachen garantiert nicht .

3. zur Meerestauglichkeit : Ich glaube häufige Salzwasser Bäder ohne pflege überlebt auch eine "salzwasserresistente" 200 € Rolle nicht .
Das ganze hängt also immer davon ab wie du mit der Rolle umgehst .
Regelmäßiges nachölen und zu direkten Kontakt mit Salzwasser vermeiden denn passt das scho ...

Außerdem , hast ja 5 Jahre garantie ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Askari Hausmarken sind echt mies. War vor zwei Wochen erst da und hab mir den Mist angeschaut. Echt tu Dir einen gefallen und lass Dir mal ein paar Rollen zeigen die in der Preisklasse auch Qualtiät bieten.

Khoga und SIlverman sieht zwar vielleicht nicht schlecht aus aber das Innere?


----------



## Abramis_brama (1. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Schau mal in eine Shimano Catana und Nexave, is der gleiche Mist!!!! Sind nich nur die Askari Klamotten!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Jo da haste Recht! Warum Shimano sowas macht ist echt unbegreiflich.


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Aber um mal was produktives von mir zu geben..

Schau Dir das mal an:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=71338

oder

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=71223

oder

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=70846

oder wenn es Multi sein darf

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=71005

da haste ne Rolle wo das Preis/*Leistung*sverhältnis stimmt.

Ossis hat zwar kein Versand aber da wird Dir bestimmt ein Boardie helfen


----------



## Abramis_brama (1. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

@ Thorsk
Schöne Lockvogelangebote, aber ganz unten drunter steht das dieser Laden keinen Versand anbietet. is erstmal um die Leute in den Laden zu bekommen!!!! 


*Man sollte hier im Forum aber auch mal dran denken das nich alle Leute hier soviel Geld für Angelkram ausgeben "können", die müssen mit ner Rolle von 30€ zufrieden sein, sollten so einige hier mal drüber nachdenken. *
*Ich denke das sich solche Leute auch ziemlich beschissen vorkommen wenn die solche Sprüche wie z.B. "gib lieber 100€ mehr aus, dann haste was vernünftiges" hören.*
*Angler kommen nicht alle aus der Schicht der Gutverdienenden, sondern teilweise auch von ganz unten, doch diese Menschen haben das gleiche Recht auf Ausübung ihres Hobbies wie alle anderen hier auch...#6 *


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Wow hier wird aber scharf geschossen :q

Sven überleg mal was mehr Sinn macht 10 Rollen für 30 Euro oder 
ein bis zwei für 70-100 Euro... Und der Faktor ist bei solchen Rollen im *Salzwasser *auf keinen Fall übertrieben! Man beachte die Lebenserwartung des Produktes.

Klar als Lehrling hab ich auch solche Sachen gekauft. Leider! Wenn ich mal eben im Kopf nur nachrechne was ich da für Geld verschenkt habe wird schlecht...


----------



## Abramis_brama (1. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Is ja super, dann muss ich halt erstmal 3 Jahre fleißig sparen damit ich das erste mal angeln gehen kann, schöner Spass!!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Sven nu mal mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand! 

Ich denke etwas mehr als 2,77 Euro wir pro Monat 
wohl auch als Schüler gehen!

Ausserdem hat das damit auch nichts zu tun! 

Zu dem hat die o.a Rolle ne Heckbremse und einen Freilauf 
viel Spaß damit im Salzwasser!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Da muß ich auch mal was zu Preiswertigkeit sagen, ist ja sozusagen eine kleine "Macke" 

@Torsk_RD,Abramis_brama
Eigentlich habt ihr beide Recht, nur liegt der goldene Weg mal wieder in der Mitte.

20 oder 30 EUR sind immer schon mal eine Menge Geld, das sollte man nicht herabwürdigen. Gerade für diese Beträge gibt es aber schon vernünftige oder sogar richtig gute Sachen, wenn man ein wenig sucht. Schrieb ich gerade im Nachbarthread über Askari, das ist eigentlich schon genug für anständiges Gerät. Nur bekommt man das eben nicht so super-silber Tablett-präsentiert, sondern muß ein wenig suchen. Bei Rollen kann man für ~50EUR bei einer BlueArc landen, für ~40 EUR bei einer Exage und darunter bis herab zu 9,90 EUR in Sonderlisten mit trotzdem guten Kunststoffrollen, die wenigstens eine Zeit lang ihren Job machen. Wenn so eine Rolle nach einem 1,2m Hecht oder 1m Karpfen dann auf ist, wäre das ja eigentlich auch egal. :g Würde ich jedenfalls sofort machen, wenn die Fanggarantie dabei wäre! :q :q :q 

Freilaufrollen sind nun mal besonders schwierig, weil eben auch mehr drin ist und klemmen kann, also prinzipiell etwas teurer. Da hat Shimano meiner Meinung nach einfach den Vorsprung (wohl auch in Patenten etc.) und läßt sich den kräftig bezahlen. Zu finden in Sonderangeboten sind die aber auch!

An Ruten ist es genauso, da ist es letztlich mit der Qualität sogar einfacher weil es weniger Fallen gibt. Wenn man die Sonderangebote bei den Boardpartnern mal durchstöbert oder kräftig sucht, ist doch gerade im 20--50 EUR Bereich der Bär los. Da ist das Bestellen der Billig-Murks-Produkte aus dem A. Katalog doch nur reine Bequemlichkeit, was ich bei einem Hobby nicht so recht verstehen mag. 

Mit einer DAM Emotion und einer Exage kann JEDER sich sehr gute je 40 EUR Teile kaufen ohne wirklichen Makel, und wer es sparsamer mag/braucht geht per Suche runter bis zu 50% = 20EUR p.Teil. Thats it!


----------



## Pit der Barsch (1. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Das soviel zuspruch ist hab ich nicht erwartet. Ich habe die Kogha nicht offengeschraubt. Sieht von aussen recht ordendlich verarbeitet aus. Desweiteren läuft sie wie eine Biene. So schlecht kann Kogha nicht sein. Sicherlich giebts Leute die Namenhafte Rollen bevorzugen.Man kann mit einen Mercedes zum Ziel kommen,aber auch mit einen Toyota. Ich habe auch schon schlechte erfahrungen gemacht mit Daiwarollen.!!!  Ich finde es liegt im ermessen des jeweiligen ,was er bevorzugt an Material. Ich habe schon Angler gesehen die mit selbst gemachten Rod  Pod geangelt haben. Ich glaube nicht das es nur am Material liegt. Sondern am können und einstellung des einzelnen.!!


----------



## FischFan271 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Der Thread ist zwar 2 jahre alt, aber ich füge trotzdem etwas hinzu...! Das bsp. mit dem Auto von Pit_der_Barsch war....GEIL. Genau so sehe ich das auch. 

Mich regt das ganz ehrlich auf, wenn Angler mit kaum Erfahrung erstmal ihre 300 € Rolle und 520 € teure Rute auspacken. Was bringt denen der ganze Kram, wenn man eh nicht weiß, was man da macht. Viel wichtiger ist doch, dass man sich mit dem Angeln beschäftigt, und weiß, was unterwasser stattfindet. Ich war letztens erst bei einem Forellensee. Dort saß auch eine Familie, die diese typischen starterkits für 6,95 mit Rute+Rolle+Blei und Wasserkugel hatten. Die hatten eine Menge Spaß mit dem Ding, und beim Drill sah es keineswegs so aus, als würde irgendetwas auseinanderbrechen. Schaut doch nur mal oben auf der Zebco-Europe ->Videos-> Profi gegen "Opas Rute". Da sieht man ganz deutlich, dass man auch ohne groß Schnickschnack Angeln kann.

Ich kann aber sehr gut die Leute verstehen, die nach längerer Erfahrung sich auch teurere geräte kaufen. Mich würde gerne mal interessieren, was aus der Rolle geworden ist ?


----------



## Pit der Barsch (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Ich habe diese Rolle immer noch zwar etwas rampuniert (habe sie mal fallen gelassen) am Ende der Rolle ist etwas von der Plastikverkleidung abgebrochen.
Habe die Rolle in Südnorwegen zum Pilken benutzt. bis 500 gr. Und funktioniert immer noch.
Nach dem Urlaub aufgeschraubt und etwas dünneres Fett genommen.Das Teil funktioniert immer noch tadellos.
SOOOOO schlecht ist die garnicht.#6


----------



## FischFan271 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Das dachte ich mir....:vik:


----------



## shR!mp (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

um ma das ursprüngliche Thema anzusprchen:
Billigprodukte sind wirklich nicht alle schlecht
meine erste Shimanorolle war ne Alivio4000 für was zwischen 20-30€ und die hat mir meinen ertsen Hecht über nen Meter gebracht und ich hab sie nach gut 3 Jahren fast ständiger Nutzung immernoch. funktioniert auch noch auch wenn die nicht mehr top rund und leise läuft....änlich war es auch mit meiner ersten Pilkausrüstung mit ner billigen Cormoranrolle und 2.4m Rute hab trotzdem immer gut gefangen...

sicher jetzt bin ich auchdazu übergegangen mir teurere Angelsachen zu kaufen....muss aber auch sagen dafür musste ich auch teiweise n halbes Jahr bzw ein Jahr sparen und überall suchen und recherchierenbis ich das zeugs bekommen habe...

aber am anfang und wenn das budget nicht reicht kommt man preiswertem Zeug auch zurecht...man sollte die rollen trotzdem immer vorher mal in die hand nehmen (oder im board fragen) vorallem bei rollen...
bei nem Freund hat nämlich dann doch mal bei ner Pilkrolle für 15 € mitten im Drill das Rollengetriebe den geist aufgegeben....er durfte den fisch per hand landen und hatte glück das er ne Ersatzrolle hatte


----------



## FischFan271 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*



shR!mp schrieb:


> sicher jetzt bin ich auchdazu übergegangen mir teurere Angelsachen zu kaufen....muss aber auch sagen dafür musste ich auch teiweise n halbes Jahr bzw ein Jahr sparen und überall suchen und recherchierenbis ich das zeugs bekommen habe...


 
Es ist ja auch nicht verboten teure Sachen zu kaufen, man sollte nur ein bisschen Erfahrung im Angeln haben. Ich mein, wenn du 3 Jahre lang mit einer Shimano Alivio geangelt hast, hast du doch genug Erfahrung, und weisst, ob größeres, schwereres, und leichteres Gerät nötig ist. Ich habe mir Heute auch eine Berkley lightning Spin 15-40 g und eine Kogha RXT gegönnt. 

Ach ja....die Berkley Lightning Spin :l


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Während einer finanziellen Durststrecke hab ich mir von Askari den ersten 4-Fuß-Rod Pod gekauft für damals 69,90€. Der ist umbaubar zum High-Pod usw, das Modell gab es auch schon in der Alu-Version beim Lidl.
Im Gegensatz zu anderen Pod`s der Namhaften Hersteller ein Billigding. Schwer wie die Sau außerdem, da aus Stahl. Und gerostet hat er auch.
Was soll ich sagen... Hab mittlerweile nen High-Pod der oberen Preisklasse und da hab ich schon Materialbruch. Er verkraftet einfach keine zwei Heavy-Feeder am Rhein. Außerdem MUSST du den Pod festbinden usw.
Jetzt habe ich den schweren Askari entrostet, geschmiert und "wiederbelebt".


----------



## FischFan271 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Das ist ja das Problem....hier im Forum (und woanders auch) wird oft voraussgesetzt, dass man das Geld für RIESIGE Rollen und Ruten hat. Denn wenn da etwas kaputt geht heisst es: naja dumm gelaufen. Ist von Shimano, also ein Einzelfall ! Wenn bei Kogha oder sonstigen Sachen etwas kaputt geht, heißt es: Was für ein Billigschrott, nie wieder! Dabei müsste es genau andersrum sein. Ich mein die Rollen von Kogha kosten nunmal keine 500€. NA UND ???


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Dabei ist ALLES Made in irgendwo Fernost.... Sicher ich kaufe mir mittlerweile auch teure Sachen (zuletzt ne Berkley Skeletor für 150€, SCHMERZ!!!!!), ich fische aber noch mit einer Rute, die 20 Jahre alt ist (Sheakesspeare Live Bait). Die habe ich damals bei einem Ausverkauf für 25 Mark gekauft.
Meine Watstiefel sind aus Gummi und von Askari... Loch drinn, mit Fahrrad-Flickzeug repariert.... Mach das mal bei einer Neoprenhose für 200 €....
Sicher habe ich auch Berkley-Fireline (die Pinkfarbene, im Angebot). Meistens fische ich aber die Dyneema von Hemingway. Um einiges Billiger und genauso gut....Und Made in Germanien!!!

Teuer heißt nicht immer besser... Und ich brauche kein teures Zeug, um andere zu beeindrucken.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Ich hab ne Shimano. Dort steht untern Rollenfuß (Malysia)
Sind die da noch billiger wie in China. ???
Tatsache ist das(angeblich) hochwertige Sachen das Geld nicht wert sind.
Ich kauf irgendwo in der mittleren Preisklasse.
Um Aale aus den Steinen zu ziehen reicht das alle mal aus.Selbst wenn die Rute 234 gram schweerer ist als eine "Hochwertige"
Im übrigen giebts auf Kogha Rollen 5 Jahre Garantie.
Ich habe eine Kogha catcher nach 2 Jahren wieder umgetauscht.


----------



## FischFan271 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Teuer heißt nicht immer besser... Und ich brauche kein teures Zeug, um andere zu beeindrucken.


 
Das Isses, was ich sagen wollte,



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Tatsache ist das(angeblich) hochwertige Sachen das Geld nicht wert sind.


 
Und desch isses auch

Zumindest rechtfertigen die sauteuren Rollen nicht ihren Preis.


----------



## Carp_Hecht_Killer (12. September 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Ihr seit ja voll die spammer achso zum Thema zurück zu kommen ich habe 2 von denn Rollen und ich mit ihnen nur gute Erfahrung gemacht als im Süß- als auch im Salzwasser in Norwegen ihr beiden Vögel


----------



## Pit der Barsch (12. September 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*



Carp_Hecht_Killer schrieb:


> Ihr seit ja voll die spammer achso zum Thema zurück zu kommen ich habe 2 von denn Rollen und ich mit ihnen nur gute Erfahrung gemacht als im Süß- als auch im Salzwasser in Norwegen ihr beiden Vögel


 
Ich versteh dein Problem nicht#c

Klär mich auf;+


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (13. September 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*



Carp_Hecht_Killer schrieb:


> Ihr seit ja voll die spammer achso zum Thema zurück zu kommen ich habe 2 von denn Rollen und ich mit ihnen nur gute Erfahrung gemacht als im Süß- als auch im Salzwasser in Norwegen ihr beiden Vögel



Ja und was haste jetzt für ein Problem??


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. September 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Don´t feed the troll!

Das Thema ist so alt - lasst es in Frieden ruhen!


----------



## Pit der Barsch (14. September 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

besser ist es:v


----------



## chris34576 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Ich muss hier beiden beipflichten... nicht jeder hat gleich so viel Geld eine teure Rolle / Rute zu kaufen... dann spar, auch wenn sich das jetzt arrogant anhört, aber du wirst es nicht bereuen...
Qualität hat seinen Preis, aber dafür hast du länger freude dran

sieh es mal so#h


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*



chris34576 schrieb:


> Ich muss hier beiden beipflichten... nicht jeder hat gleich so viel Geld eine teure Rolle / Rute zu kaufen... dann spar, auch wenn sich das jetzt arrogant anhört, aber du wirst es nicht bereuen...
> Qualität hat seinen Preis, aber dafür hast du länger freude dran
> 
> sieh es mal so#h



Ähm, ja das Thema ist ja auch schon ein bischen älter :q


----------



## chris34576 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

hab ich auch gerade erst gesehen, was solls, so hab ich auch mal was gesagt


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Kogha Crown Rolle ???*

Macht ja nichts


----------

